# Whats good from Florida



## Drunkinop420 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey everyone whats up? Me and my friend are from north Fla....The buds here are fucking expensive for the low quality commercial buds. so we decided to grow our own. we have two girls in flowering now about two weeks. the pics are in the first week.....they're both bag seed. the taller one is lookin sick. but we have it getting taken care of. hit me up would love to meet some cool people out there!


----------



## logzz (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice looking plants you have there. North Florida has to be the shittiest place to buy bud in north America. My first bag down there didnt get me high I thought I got ripped off, but i guess it was the norm here haha


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah if you dont know who to really get it from its not worth smoking half the time...The cops here are fucking ridiculous...you used to get a ticket if you had anything under a oz now you go to jail for anything. I know for sure that one of them is purple urkle..i got from my reliable source. cant wait! oh yeah just got some super skunk fems and swiss cheese fems from nirvana.


----------



## estesj (Feb 21, 2010)

logzz said:


> Nice looking plants you have there. North Florida has to be the shittiest place to buy bud in north America. My first bag down there didnt get me high I thought I got ripped off, but i guess it was the norm here haha


You must have never been to Jacksonville! We got everything for low prices and great quality!


----------



## logzz (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice man I bet make a journal id like to see how this turns out for you. The cops are assholes I got attacked by three guys and I went to jail they were only supposed to hold me a few hours I sat in there for 24 hours for getting my ass kicked..


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Feb 21, 2010)

I do live in jax...you must be used to smokin bunk buds man because iv been here for 8 years and smoke prob some of the best buds in jax and compared to what my gpa get sent to him from cali...it cant even compare.


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah i spent 23 days in duvals finest for a warrant i never had...a charge that i pled out too a year prior.....it sucks here


----------



## estesj (Feb 22, 2010)

Drunkinop420 said:


> Yeah i spent 23 days in duvals finest for a warrant i never had...a charge that i pled out too a year prior.....it sucks here


yall are being very disrespectful to my my home land and must be some strait up busters to not be able to find fire ass weed in this big city. I'm out jitterbugs!


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Feb 22, 2010)

estesj said:


> yall are being very disrespectful to my my home land and must be some strait up busters to not be able to find fire ass weed in this big city. I'm out jitterbugs!


 your home city is filled with gay red necks and faggot cops...enjoy smoking over priced bullshit....


----------



## dingbang (Feb 22, 2010)

wut?


High Times is constantly giving respect to North Florida for having high quality herb. I've seen St. Aug and New Smyrna both listed as easy places to get some dank. There is a lot of commercial shit floating around, but you just got to know people I guess. 

Saturday night I saw Triangle, White Widow, Aurora and some hash....I wasn't even looking for anything. 

On another note...... 
.....as a rule I try not to be disrespectful to growers in my area because we can, at times, help each other out. Just a suggestion.

Good luck with your grow though.

peace.


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Feb 22, 2010)

dingbang said:


> wut?
> 
> 
> High Times is constantly giving respect to North Florida for having high quality herb. I've seen St. Aug and New Smyrna both listed as easy places to get some dank. There is a lot of commercial shit floating around, but you just got to know people I guess.
> ...


 i wouldnt usueually but im out of here in 8 months....headed back to cali bro....Im not saying the buds here are the worst...But deff nothing compared to when i lived in Philly or out west....Helps to be well traveled i guess....Thanks for the advice though a little construtive criticism never hurt. You have anything in the work atm? Im about to get some super skunk and swiss cheese going in the next two weeks or so. 

Peace


----------



## dingbang (Feb 22, 2010)

Drunkinop420 said:


> ....Helps to be well traveled i guess....


I'm not certain what you mean by that.....


----------



## logzz (Feb 22, 2010)

Idk man when I lived in North Florida I swore up and down that "Triangle" was a myth. Never got me blazed and I had met quite a few people.. But I guess its who you know dank weed can be grown almost anywhere.


----------



## dingbang (Feb 22, 2010)

I can assure you, Triangle is very real.


----------



## Buddreams (Feb 22, 2010)

im smokin some dank from the 904. blueberry kush X Cotton candy - and it is some fire.


----------



## dingbang (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds good Buddreams. Is it from your grow?


----------



## Buddreams (Feb 22, 2010)

nah, few weeks left on mine


----------



## dingbang (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a few weeks away on my Jack Herer and my Jamaican X is only 4 weeks into it's 13 week cycle. 
I just ordered some Cinderella99 and some Fantaseeds Haze also.

This little warm spell we have been having is getting anxious for another outdoor grow, that haze needs to hurry up and get here.


----------



## Buddreams (Feb 23, 2010)

dingbang said:


> I'm a few weeks away on my Jack Herer and my Jamaican X is only 4 weeks into it's 13 week cycle.
> I just ordered some Cinderella99 and some Fantaseeds Haze also.
> 
> This little warm spell we have been having is getting anxious for another outdoor grow, that haze needs to hurry up and get here.


it has been a nice change in weather. I have been enjoying it. I think we usually start around march out doors. doesnt hurt to veg inside for a while either.


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Feb 23, 2010)

just bought an eighth for 60 yesterday and its good bud, but not worth the 60 is all im sayin... the 50/100 shit here is not worth it either.....tastes good smells good, but potency is weak... gotta pay 60 for anything worth smokin and riskin the 5-0


----------



## dingbang (Feb 23, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> doesnt hurt to veg inside for a while either.


I constantly have cuttings in veg, for my little off season hobby, so I do just like you mentioned. I actually just built another small veg cab about 2 feet tall to house prospects for this seasons grow. Hoping for two monsters this year. 

I don't have anything to contribute in regards to current local prices because I haven't purchased any in a few years now. I hear a little bit from people wanting to trade but I think they often exaggerate prices for bargaining purposes. I see lots of good stuff around the beach that me that makes me want to expand my indoor grow but I think a small greenhouse is the first priority. 

Sorry to hear about your shitty pricing experience Drunkinop420 and I hope you run into some better connections soon. 

Overgrow Florida!


----------



## Buddreams (Feb 24, 2010)

what is the triangle stuff? Your connection will depend on how potent of a product it is. The price does not change much really, 50-60 is common. i'd never pay more than that, or i'd see what the price was for qtr or hlf to get the bulk discount. but never with out sample ;p


----------



## dingbang (Feb 24, 2010)

Triangle is a strain developed in the New Smyrna Beach area and is a cross of three types of Kush; OG, Purple, & Master Kush.


----------



## Buddreams (Feb 24, 2010)

dingbang said:


> Triangle is a strain developed in the New Smyrna Beach area and is a cross of three types of Kush; OG, Purple, & Master Kush.



hmmph that would be neat to get ahold of ;p


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have some master kush going now....hope it's as good as i hear


----------



## shadow420 (Mar 17, 2010)

dude go to middleburg 45-60 an oz of comercial grade shit an 55 1/8th(better than anything i used to get in portland Or, or rhode island) for krippy and every december the streets are flooded with some purple shit for 60 a quarter thats pretty good too


----------



## FEElAYYY (Mar 17, 2010)

Im from florida too! orlando. Juss currently got my tent and hps light about two weeks ago so im still learning a few things as i go. didnt make the wise choice in soil so im paying for that. wat part of florida you in?


----------



## BoB772420 (Mar 19, 2010)

im here in fl too but im down south in fl and weed around here is actually very cheap. i mean yea there is some dirt weed around here but there is also some of the best bud ive smoked around here


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Mar 20, 2010)

Jacksonville here


----------

